# Fire Three And Four



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Humidors not included, your mileage may vary, use only as directed, use no hooks, no running in pool area......etc., etc. :mrcool:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I like your style Dawg!*


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

:sweat: whew :sweat:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man you are a true Junkyard dog, Who pi$$ you off?
Very Nice


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

GET R' DUN...wow this is impressive...i think im going inside now and staying until I see where these land.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is impressive. Nice work!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy $hit. What did they do to you?


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice stash! :biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> That is impressive. Nice work!


Yes, sir.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Sheeeeeeeeeeiiiiitttttt! Wow and:dribble::dribble::dribble: That looks worth losing a building over!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Can I still run with scissors??

Great bombs!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Put em in the pound dog


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

oh please.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

It aint the size of the Dawg in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the Dawg...and the amount of cigars in his house!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

who... who... who let the Dawg out?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn. Who pissed you off so much that you could do this to a fellow botl?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

...................................(gulp)


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Givem Hell Dawg!!!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

whoa.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

HELL YEA!!!!!Thats what I'm talkin' bout!!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

This reminds me of the old USSR parading their missiles through Moskow. But unlike theirs, I think these will actually be launched!! I'm headin for the fallout shelter!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy shizza!!!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> This reminds me of the old USSR parading their missiles through Moskow. But unlike theirs, I think these will actually be launched!! I'm headin for the fallout shelter!


LOL!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like damage.


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

I thought I was going to get the fancy wood box too!!!! LOL
Seriously those are some good looking smokes.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Those are rather large boxes are they going to the 4 corners of the country???


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Can I run with the hooks though?


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Dawg off the leash!!!*

:huh:There's a rabid Dawg on the loose...look out:brick:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

cybervee said:


> Damn. Who pissed you off so much that you could do this to a fellow botl?


I might have had a lil something to do with that:sorry:

Oh wait, no im not LOL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now I see why Dawg!! You run out of space in those humi's!! :roflmao:


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Wow....that is some nice ammunition you got ready to fire. I think everyone should listen and hide!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someones in for an arsh tearing up fo sho---I say take the kids and* RUN LIKE HELL!!!!!!*


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

What is up with that? Man, I hope they have a good bomb shelter. LOOK OUT!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Someone best be looking out!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Uh ohhh. Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy cow this is going to hurt someone bad not sure is bomb shelters can save them now...


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

There is a lot of damage that will exist once those land...who pissed you off man?!?!?!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

deuce said:


> I might have had a lil something to do with that:sorry:
> 
> Oh wait, no im not LOL


Way to go pal! :biggrin:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I ain't scared! *calls home to check with the contractor on the new bunker being built* Bring it on! LOL

I think the pup got his feelings hurt in the Notice thread! If he does this for his jsut getting his feeling hurt a little whats he gonna do if a bomb explodes at his doorstep? I'm not sure I wanna see the warhead that will be unleashed on that fellow!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Woof!!! Woof!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Launch codes will be listed very soon.............


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Incredible. Looks like you are loaded for bear.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

someone's on a rampage


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Warning........Launch sequence initiated......waiting for launch codes.......

0307 0020 0002 4952 9069
0307 0020 0002 4952 7812
0307 0020 0002 4952 7805
0307 0020 0002 4952 7799

Launch codes accepted.....verified........3.....2.......1............

LAUNCH


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Omg....the Humanity.......what Have I Done?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

it's a dirty job... but someone had to, for the sake of the rest of everyone else


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

you guys don't play fair !!!...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> you guys don't play fair !!!...


of course not... :biggrin:

but then, if life was fair you'd actually deserve all the bad things that happen to you...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wunderdawg said:


> Warning........Launch sequence initiated......waiting for launch codes.......
> 
> 0307 0020 0002 4952 9069
> 0307 0020 0002 4952 7812
> ...


I think this is going to Hurt-----------------------------*BAD!*:baffled:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I think this is going to Hurt-----------------------------*BAD!*:baffled:


Nah.......I'm just a sweet harmless puppy.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

ooooouuuuuucccccchhhhhh - Say your prayers rabbitt.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

deuce said:


> I might have had a lil something to do with that:sorry:
> 
> Oh wait, no im not LOL


Oh No you didn't ?!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Oh yes he did!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

is that for real


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

All I will say is this, I got boxes I got ammo, my dawg ends up in a tree someone is going to pay, got it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Look in the sky, it's a bird, no its a plane, No It's------------------------

*"WUNDERDAWG"

Could not resist!:biggrin:
*


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

*somebody isnt playing fair !!!...*


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh my heavens...this is gonna be ugly!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Ebay on the way, hope it s not a clock.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Should be some sightings very soon. Get your affairs in order. It can't be stopped now.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wunderdawg said:


> Should be some sightings very soon. Get your affairs in order. It can't be stopped now.


I got a funny feelin.....


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

funny haha?.....or funny uh oh!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

shocks...pegs...lucky !!!


----------

